# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Семинар по послушанию в Перми.

## Tatjana

Вот и пролетели три волшебных дня моего пребывания в Перми. Я просто в восторге, в самых, самых позитивных эмоциях!!! Столько талантливых проводников!!! Такая благодарная аудитория! Хорошие собаки!!! Мне было, где развернуться! 
Огромное спасибо всем участникам за терпение, за внимание, за понимание, за то, что доверились мне!!!  :Ax:  :Ax:  :Ax: 
Отдельное спасибо Злате, за приглашение в Пермь и за представленную возможность поработать с великолепными спортсменами и талантливыми проводниками! :Ax: 
Вот тут можно посмотреть фото с семинара: http://www.kondakoff.com/blog/2009/05/
Большое спасибо Александру за замечательные фотографии и теплые слова!!! Очень приятно.

----------


## Tatjana

Александр, а как-то можно отдельной ссылкой выставить слайд-шоу? У меня никак не получается....

----------


## Tatjana

Вот еще фото с семинара, которые сделал Александр.

----------


## Tatjana



----------


## Tatjana



----------


## Tatjana



----------


## Tatjana



----------


## Tatjana



----------


## Злата

Таня, огромное спасибо за замечательное мероприятие! Столько впечатлений и информации за 3 дня!!! Я просто поражена твоей работоспособностью: работать с полной отдачей по 10 часов в день при минимальном отдыхе могут немногие! Лично я отсыпаюсь второй день :Ag: 
Ждем в гости на будущий год! :Ax:  :0218:

----------


## Валерия & Родин

Татьяна, еще раз благодарю Вас за чудесный Семинар! Я впервые принимала участие в таком мероприятии и нисколько не пожалела! Хоть и возвращались мы с Родиным в Омск вдвоем на верхней боковой полке в поезде.  :Ag:  Надеюсь, встретимся еще не раз. У нас в конце июня Чемпионат России по ОКД+ЗКС- с завтрашнего дня начинаю готовиться, используя полученные знания. Всех благ!

----------


## kondakoff

Здравствуйте, Татьяна!
Здравствуйте , все!
:)

Ждал этой Темы на Форуме, оказалось что он закрыт и работает этот.
Вчера не удержался и выложил фотографии.
Очень хотелось высказаться и показать друзьям фотографии.

Татьяна, спасибо большое за науку, уже начал полученную информацию применять со своими питомцами.
Уверен, что это очень поможет нам сдать успешно экзамен ВН.

Слайдшоу отдельной ссылкой не выкладывается в сообщении, к сожалению.
Но Вы и так выложили большое количество картинок.

Завтра добавлю на своем сайте еще фото, могу добавить и тут так же.

Еще раз, СПАСИБО!

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

Большой привет и из Нижнего Новгорода! Мы тоже уже вернулись домой. Взахлеб рассказываю друзьям. Сказать, что поражена работоспособностью Татьяны - не сказать ничего! Это было потрясающе здорово! И огромное спасибо за работу с такой самоотдачей даже с самым тяжелым материалом. Не зря я так рвалась на этот семинар! Нас учили не просто техническим приемам - нас учили думать и оценивать, учили строить состояние собаки, чтобы получить нужное выполнение спортивного элемента. Учили учиться. Учили - учить. Дай Бог - не в последний раз.

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня, огромное спасибо за замечательное мероприятие! Столько впечатлений и информации за 3 дня!!! Я просто поражена твоей работоспособностью: работать с полной отдачей по 10 часов в день при минимальном отдыхе могут немногие! Лично я отсыпаюсь второй день.
> Ждем в гости на будущий год!


Злата, спасибо :0194: , с удовольствием! :Ay:

----------


## Tatjana

> Завтра добавлю на своем сайте еще фото, могу добавить и тут так же.


И Вам спасибо!  :0194: Ждем еще фотографий!



> И огромное спасибо за работу с такой самоотдачей даже с самым тяжелым материалом.


Спасибо за теплые слова!  :0194:  Совсем самый не тяжелый материал. Главное - это проводники! А проводники все были на уровне!!! Именно это и позволило нам так хорошо потренироваться. :Ay: 

Вам всем спасибо. :Ax:

----------


## kondakoff

Фото со второго и третьего дня.
Постарался выбрать те, что не выложила Татьяна.

----------


## kondakoff



----------


## kondakoff



----------


## kondakoff

Текст по Семинару можно посмотреть ТУТ и ТУТ.

----------


## Немка

Здравствуйте! Я только вчера вернулась домой…. Идея поездки на такой семинар крутилась у меня очень давно, именно по послушанию, потому что это мой любимый раздел ИПО. Общаясь на форуме с Татьяной, было решено ехать именно к ней, было ужасно интересно пообщаться и посмотреть на её методы дрессировки и, разумеется, показать своих собак.  Узнав о том, что такой семинар будет проходить в Перми, я сказала, о безумном желании записаться своему М.Ч  он согласился, и мы записались. Из Сибири нас было 4 человека и 3 собаки. Ехать в Пермь для меня было очень волнительно, так как это был, мой первый в жизни семинар и к тому же со мной была первая собака, которую я решила серьёзно готовить к ИПО. Мая я ждала с Марта месяца….З мая мы отправились в путь  4 поздно ночью приехали в Пермь. В 10 часов  следующего дня начался семинар. Меня трясло от волнения я пыталась это не показывать но после первой собаки в очереди я успокоилась. Всё было тихо спокойно и дружелюбно. Все молча смотрели работу собаки и слушали советы Татьяны. Три дня семинара пролетели как на одном дыхании. Приходя домой, мы  до утра обсуждали целый день семинара  и работу наших и чужих собак… Было масса впечатлений и эмоций. Я и сейчас вся на эмоциях, поэтому рассказ получается, немного сумбурным…   Огромное спасибо Татьяне за такой семинар и огромное количество советов и методик работы над разными проблемами! Хочется выразить благодарность Злате за организацию такого семинара! И еще на этом семинаре я увидела первый раз в жизни босерона….
Ребята я по всем очень скучаю!!! Желаю всем высоких спортивных достижений и исполнения желаний!!! :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

Каролина, спасибо за добрые слова.  :0194: 
Вспоминаю твою собаку... и вспоминаю твой вопрос: стоит ли ломаться над ИПО3? Мне очень жаль, что нет возможности тренировать тебя. У тебя очень хорошая собака, она рождена для сильных испытаний не менее, чем ИПО3. Это именно тот вариант, с которым у меня  получается хорошая работа! Это тот вариант, когда надо думать о состоянии собаки, потому что у него много энергии и сильные инстинкты! Помнишь: главное - научиться управлять состоянием собаки! Удачи! :Ab:

----------


## Анастасия

От себя тоже хотелось бы поблагодарить Татьяну за прекрасный семинар (уже пробуем воплощать в жизнь послушание, а в выходные будем пробовать работать защиту). Надеюсь не последний раз посетила ваш семинар, ждем вас в Н.Новгороде  :Ab: 
Спасибо Злате за организацию и гостеприимство (большое личное спасибо за "выдачу спортивного секрета" мы уже высылаемся :Ap: )
Спасибо Александру за прекрасные фотографии
Очень приятно было общаться с участниками семинара и наблюдать работу их собак.
Р.S. Упражнение на моем аватаре называется "не говорить языком тела перед началом движения рядом". Очень трудное упражнение :0317:

----------


## inna

Спасибо за обзор семинара,почитала,очень интересно! :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

*Анастасия*, спасибо за тёплые слова, очень приятно. :Ax: 

Как у тебя результат? Получается ли корректное движение рядом с концентрацией? Какие есть изменения после семинара?
Как аппортировка? Есть ли положительная динамика с удержанием предмета во фронтальной позиции?

*Каролина*, как у тебя тренировки? Получается ли получить требуемое состояние у собаки? Как движение рядом? Как ОП, не налегает? Как защита?

*Татьяна Груздева*, как Ваши успехи? Получается ли скорость в посадке? работаете ли с кормом?

*Валерия*, получается ли применить мои рекомендации на практике? Улучшилось движение рядом? Хватает ли терпения на постоянное поправление собаки в ОП? Как с местом, скорость получила? Как с комплексом сидеть-стоять-лежать, как укладка из положения стоять? Пробывала ли из движения рядом атаку в защите? Собираешься ли стартовать на ЧР?

Пишите! Очень интересны ваши результаты!!!

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

*Татьяна Груздева*, как Ваши успехи? Получается ли скорость в посадке? работаете ли с кормом?
С кормом работаем ежедневно - вечернюю норма почти всю съедает на улице. "Почти", а не всю, потому что дома все равно надо что-то дать, а то она в недоумении - чего это ее ужина лишают? :) Скорость, мне кажется, стала побыстрее. Что точно - усаживается хоть и не слишком быстро, но по крайней мере без топтаний и переступаний на месте, а просто сразу (хотя и более плавно, чем мне хотелось бы) опускает попу :) И занятия ей такие очень нравятся! А кому бы не понравилось - кушай да кушай! :Ag:  Если вечером на след, то с кормом послушание работаю на утренней прогулке. Изменилось положение относительно меня и в движении - стало намного корректнее (боюсь написать, что совершенно корректно  :Aa: )
В принципе, в следующую субботу мы должны выйти на БХ. К нам в город приезжает Геннадий Северин, будет судить испытания по БХ. Вот и проверим наши успехи :)

----------


## Tatjana

> В принципе, в следующую субботу мы должны выйти на БХ. К нам в город приезжает Геннадий Северин, будет судить испытания по БХ. Вот и проверим наши успехи :)


Ну, удачи Вам! Будем за Вас болеть! :Ab:

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

> Ну, удачи Вам! Будем за Вас болеть!


Большое спасибо! Нам это действительно очень надо! Вообще-то норматив БХ мы с Софи сдали еще пару лет назад. Получили за первую часть 43 балла.  :Ag:  Собака "сделала все". Вопрос - как. Вот где-то тогда и начали переделывать. Начали собственно с движения рядом. Сейчас я им уже довольна. Вроде как сделали работу с желанием. Вышли попробовать в январе - и получили срыв, когда собака посреди норматива решила, что пора и получить чего-нибудь  :Ag:  Вроде еще кое-что сделали. Поэтому я перед этим выходом очень волнуюсь! тем более, подруга моя, Наталья, о которой я так жалела в Перми, что она со своими ризенами не приехала, тоже со старшим выходит - и с теми же целями  :Ad:

----------


## Немка

> *Каролина*, как у тебя тренировки? Получается ли получить требуемое состояние у собаки? Как движение рядом? Как ОП, не налегает? Как защита?


Здравствуйте… со временем у меня всё очень напряжено…. (сессия на носу)Послушание как токовое я особо не работаю пока…. (буду свободнее, вплотную займусь работай над своими проблемами) Работали защиту один раз… Всё таки мне бы хотелось изменить его состояние на защите, пока не получается…На любую мою коррекцию он вгрызается мне в руки… Работали с 2мя поводками (Когда работали Вы я не увидела особого изменения в его лае) теперь вижу….восхитилась…  Единственная проблема на его защите на мой взгляд это его состояние, от этого послушание на защите хромает… Возможно я не правильно его корректирую. Я корректирую его строгачём либо щепками, я отлично помню Ваши слова, что строгач это не метод коррекции, но все, же пока я не могу изменить свои действия.  :0317:

----------


## Tatjana

По семинару в Перми. Вот что я выяснила вчера по поводу паузы перед началом движения рядом. В прошлом году на ЧМ ФЦИ по ИПО капитанам команд было отдельно выделено и разъяснено, что *пауза после команды "Фус" будет штрафоваться*. Это было специально отмечено, так как многие проводники пользуются такой возможностью сконцентрировать собаку.
Так что при обучении ОП обязательно нужна длительная пауза с разрядкой, но при обучении движений рядом постепенно паузу сокращать и свести к минимуму. Вот такие новости. :Ab:

----------


## kondakoff

> По семинару в Перми. Вот что я выяснила вчера по поводу паузы перед началом движения рядом. В прошлом году на ЧМ ФЦИ по ИПО капитанам команд было отдельно выделено и разъяснено, что *пауза после команды "Фус" будет штрафоваться*. Это было специально отмечено, так как многие проводники пользуются такой возможностью сконцентрировать собаку.
> Так что при обучении ОП обязательно нужна длительная пауза с разрядкой, но при обучении движений рядом постепенно паузу сокращать и свести к минимуму. Вот такие новости.



Спасибо.
Тренировки продолжаются.

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

Спасибо!  :Ax:

----------


## kondakoff

Здравствуйте, всем!
В вс 23/08/ участвовали на соревнованиях по ВН в Перми.
Первых мест не заняли, но Тест сдали и с неплохими оценками.
Подробности ТУТ.

Татьяна , Ваши тренировки оч помогли нам в подготовке к этому Тесту.
Спасибо!
 :Ax:

----------


## Linda_ki

Я надеюсь, что такой семинар состоится. Очень бы хотелось. Кто хотел бы принять участие, обозначьтесь, чтобы можно было как-то организоваться.

----------


## kondakoff

> Я надеюсь, что такой семинар состоится. Очень бы хотелось. Кто хотел бы принять участие, обозначьтесь, чтобы можно было как-то организоваться.


Где состоится?
На Кипре?

----------

